# Soldanella hungarica



## Hakone (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Erythrone (Apr 13, 2011)

Fantastic!!!!

What a collection!


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 13, 2011)

Wonderful color!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 13, 2011)

I wonder what the inside looks like...


----------



## Hakone (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks -- very cool.


----------

